# استفسار



## nesma.85 (4 مايو 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
محتاجه اخواني ان اعرف
الاسم العلمي للمواد التالية
مادة السيماسول
ومادة إينز 40 
ومادة B-clear
وما هي فوائد ومواصفات كل مادة
وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (4 مايو 2012)

السيميسول هى مادة ابتلال غير ايونيه تستخدم فى البويات والمنظفات والصباغة واسمها العلمى نونيل فينول


----------

